# The Walmart Song



## Triple E (Nov 18, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/v/6RzcvFLPg1A?version=3"><param   :excitement:  :applause:  :stupid:


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Nov 18, 2011)

You can go to You Tube and see lots of these.  Here is another:

http://youtu.be/iHuEGX4aqqE


----------



## try2findus (Nov 20, 2011)

Lol!!!  :applause::applause::applause:


----------



## H2H1 (Nov 20, 2011)

now which WM was they taken in?? VA, TX, LA, CA, GA, AL, or TN????


----------



## anamarie (Jan 29, 2012)

I was going to walmart for some food, but after watching the youtube clip... i lost my appetite:concern:


----------

